# Free Fish Food



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Aquadine has a free sample

Take a look around while your there. You can blend your own and they have specific species blends.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Trenac, i have some being shipped home now


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

just ordered that
sample alone for now.
thanks for the link.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, gonna order one soon!


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

that was taken down fast


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

don't feel bad. I actually applied in time, 
and still nothing in the mail yet, oh well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think they had only a limited number of free samples. When I put in for mine I believe it said 74 left. I'm still waiting on my sample in the mail also.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Got mine in the mail today. Comes in a reseable plastic container. The pieces are kinda large but can be crumbled up easily for smaller fish. My Kribs went crazy over this stuff, something they have not done over other foods. My Endler's also seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I got my freebie food in the mail today,
but I cannot recommend it for others.
they should have trapped more air in
these disc shaped crumbles, so instead
they sink far too quickly to be of any
use to feed most of my community fish 
now I have a bunch of this stuff stuck
in my fine leaf plants where my fish can
not get at them. by morning it will be
a white fuzzy mess I'll have to remove
myself by hand, if the snails don't get it.
I suppose I got what I paid for...


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I take back some of my sarcastic comments.
the food that fell to the bottom was all eaten,
so I didn't have to remove any uneaten food.

I spoke to Kim in customer service who was
surprised the DuraFlake did not float more. If
you look under Freshwater Chiclids you will fine
floating pellets, but otherwise they do not have
any other type of flake that floats more than this.

*They did restock on free shipped samples,*
http://www.aquadine.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=80
and are now pushing a double food offer;

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AquaDine Nutritional System
HOLIDAY SPECIALS

Order (1) Medium (2.5) oz. cup of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 1.25 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE

or

Order (2) Medium (2.5) oz. cup of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 2.5 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE

or

Order (1) Large (8.5) oz. cup of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 4.25 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE

or

Order (2) Large (8.5) oz. cups of any AquaDine® DuraFlake™ Custom Blend and
receive an additional 8.50 oz. of your Custom Blend for FREE

To order please visit our website at www.aquadine.com. Please type in
*HOLIDAY SPECIAL* in the comments section of your order.

Holiday Offer expires on December 31, 2007. Offer is limited to one (1)
order per customer, and is non-transferable.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I ordered my sample - have to see how my spoiled fish like it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

spypet said:


> I got my freebie food in the mail today,
> but I cannot recommend it for others.
> they should have trapped more air in
> these disc shaped crumbles, so instead
> ...


I agree it does sink quiet fast. But hey it's free, so I can't complain. If you don't like it, toss it. Your not out anything either.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

nice!! i ordered me some too. if anything, i can use it to feed my cherries and Bristle nose pelco


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Hehe, nice, they're back in stock. Anyways, I got mine a few days back, still haven't tried to feed them yet. I will today, hopefully fish eat them all xD Can't have uneaten food contribute,


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

It's back in stock at 994 if anyone wants!


----------

